# This Guy Is Funny



## M T Buckets Painting (Nov 27, 2010)

I can't believe this guy actually thinks he is doing a good job. I am still laughing while I am typing this. Read the comments you will laugh your butt off. The guy has a whole series of videos about "mudding". This really isn't finishing, maybe this should have been posted in off topic on the funny video thread.


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

He would be a real treat to sand behind.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Funny,,,, watching this guy is a trip,,,, 

If you just watch him, his hands (pan and knife) he's no beginner,,,,,

But if you look at the wall and what madness he is purposeing,,, its ludicris.

Kinda reminds me of JP at PT,,, all wind,,,no sail.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> If you just watch him, his hands (pan and knife) he's no beginner,,,,,


That's what hit me as well - that he's done this before. And maybe even worse than in the video.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

What's he doing wrong? That's exactly how I do it!:whistling2:

And I have that same bluetooth!:blink:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> What's he doing wrong? That's exactly how I do it!:whistling2:
> 
> And I have that same bluetooth!:blink:


admit it slim,that was your little brother,and you were the one holding the camera:jester:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> admit it slim,that was your little brother,and you were the one holding the camera:jester:


Now I have to take offense......

.....I'm way younger than that guy!:laughing:


----------



## drywall guy158 (Dec 31, 2009)

that leaves me with out words to say !!


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

:yes:we should have that video automatically pop up and play when ever a guest comes on this site.it will scare away all the HO,DIY,GC


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> :yes:we should have that video automatically pop up and play when ever a guest comes on this site.it will scare away all the HO,DIY,GC


 LOL It would scare me away. That was very painful to watch. 
Here's another winner !


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> :yes:we should have that video automatically pop up and play when ever a guest comes on this site.it will scare away all the HO,DIY,GC


Nah, they'll just say "aw shee-it, I could do that easy!"


----------



## muddermankc (Apr 6, 2009)

that **** is great, 3 favorite parts: after he messes with that bead for an hr he says"now its time for the feathering technique, then when he switches to the flat he says" i like to pull abunch on this middle part" and then its funny as hell when the camera stops and goes back on and that flat is 3 ft wide, he better stay in closets


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

muddermankc said:


> that **** is great, 3 favorite parts: after he messes with that bead for an hr he says"now its time for the feathering technique, then when he switches to the flat he says" i like to pull abunch on this middle part" and then its funny as hell when the camera stops and goes back on and that flat is 3 ft wide, he better stay in closets


 I agree completely,,,,, He is a "closet finisher"


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Well felo tapers i hope these guys r not gettin payed by the hour!!!!


----------



## Bill from Indy (Apr 26, 2010)

I just think he had his mud too thick.....if he quit spotting screws with a 12, maybe his knife would be worth a damn and he wouldnt have to float the flats out 3ft wide.....but thats just my opinion:thumbup:


----------



## M T Buckets Painting (Nov 27, 2010)

My favorite part is at about 55 seconds he mentions the feathering technique and leaves 1 inch globs on the bead.


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

Capt--I think that was KG? now that we see this on youtube--tell your kids not everything we see is right--PLEASE


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Bill from Indy said:


> I just think he had his mud too thick.....if he quit spotting screws with a 12, maybe his knife would be worth a damn and he wouldnt have to float the flats out 3ft wide.....but thats just my opinion:thumbup:


I kind of wondered about the thickness of his mud. I wondered if anyone had ever told him it was okay to add water, even recommended.

I checked out mudslingr's video, and then checked out that guy's site - drywallinfo.com. One of his ideas was that you add water not to the mud, but to your knives. I wondered how much mud he'd maybe had slide off his blade from doing that.


----------



## 1/2 irish (Nov 21, 2010)

*I can't believe it....*

There are some people out there that should not be taping. It is so painful to watch the whole video on these topics. I can't amagine taping a whole project in that way or speed. Again..unbelievable.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

I think he made that video to convince us why some animals EAT their young.


----------



## Bill from Indy (Apr 26, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> I think he made that video to convince us why some animals EAT their young.


HAHA...I think this world would be a lot better off if ALOT of people did that..very good point capt...by the way, i was being sarcastic above...i could tell he was lost just by giving a grunt face trying to spread it


----------



## MeatBallDryWall (Jan 9, 2010)

I had to LOL @ all the trash in the 1st guys mud & how he pulled almost all of it back off the bead. The 2nd moron wet his tape? LOL I knew I was doing something wrong as it helps it "stick" (the water, not the mud itsself) :blink:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

unreal. is this guy still alive? he sounds like he just taped 200 boards . that poor.. poor... corner bead.


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

*like*

I like his ear peace.he can spread mud and take a conferance call at the same.he is in high demand in his area


----------



## D's (Jan 15, 2009)

I like how he does the one hand pan spin each time he wipes his knife. So cool!


----------



## betterdrywall (May 4, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Funny,,,, watching this guy is a trip,,,,
> 
> If you just watch him, his hands (pan and knife) he's no beginner,,,,,
> 
> ...


Your correct Craig,, The guy has been preped,, and given some pro tips,, possible from a buddy or two,, But He has never step down to the level of actually having to grunt on a real crew and learn how to do it right,,, He is a perfect example of a wannabe GC ,, and guys like this should not be out there bidding work at all,,, He really reminds me alot of GregDi,, and his JLC article,,, which I have to say,, don't try and be a professor when you have not gone to school,, and greg did get 90% of his information from the real Pro's at JLC to use in his article,,,


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

Here we go!


http://youtu.be/-M1ihjpNJUE


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I guess there is more than one way to skin a cat..


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

moore said:


> I guess there is more than one way to skin a cat..


I did the in the 80's ...only one time becouse I was nut then. but I used duck tape over the straps:yes:


----------



## Mudbronco (Dec 28, 2010)

Wow. Typical remodel guy; slow, bad technique, bad flexible knife. I think he was not trained correctly. Has some good pan skills just needs a few pointers to save him lots of time and effort. Big knife is a step in the right direction just has to step up to a stiffer one (knife/trowel hybrid or off set). Lot of these guys use the small knives.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

You all need to watch the entire series... mesh everywhere, no mention of hot mud that I saw. Only caveat, the seam that everyone is harping on him about is a belly band... so it will need blown out. Other than that, YUCK!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z3sQ6z_ZKkE&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------

